# beste lib für xml serialisierung - deserialisierung



## friteuse85 (24. Aug 2008)

hallöchen,

ich such eine gute xml library für xml serialisierung/deserialisierung (also nichts grobes). was verwendet ihr so? gibt's da einen de facto standard?

was ich bis jetzt verwendet habe:
- normale java-xml serialsierung: find ich ein bisschen cumbersome aber halt flexibel
- xstream: fand ich gut bis es mit java 1.6 auf osx nicht mehr funktionierte
- jaxb: ist mir fast zu heavy-weight - brauch als das schema zeug nicht...

also raus damit ;-). was gibts sonst noch für gute alternativen

thx

friteuse


----------



## Landei (2. Sep 2008)

Scala ( www.scala-lang.org ) hat XML sozusagen "eingebaut". Scala compiliert zu class Dateien, kann also prinzipiell mit Java aufgerufen werden. Auf der o.g. Seite gibt es folgendes Beispiel:


```
object addressbook {

  case class Person(name: String, age: Int)

  /** An AddressBook takes a variable number of arguments
   *  which are accessed as a Sequence
   */
  class AddressBook(a: Person*) {
    private val people: List[Person] = a.toList

    /** Serialize to XHTML. Scala supports XML literals
     *  which may contain Scala expressions between braces,
     *  which are replaced by their evaluation
     */
    def toXHTML =
      <table cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0">
        <tr>
          <th>Last Name</th>
          <th>First Name</th>
        </tr>
        { for (val p <- people) yield
            <tr>
              <td> { p.name } </td>
              <td> { p.age.toString() } </td>
            </tr> 
        }
      </table>;
  }

  /** We introduce CSS using raw strings (between triple
   *  quotes). Raw strings may contain newlines and special
   *  characters (like \) are not interpreted.
   */
  val header =
    <head>
      <title>
        { "My Address Book" }
      </title>
      <style type="text/css"> {
     """table { border-right: 1px solid #cccccc; }
        th { background-color: #cccccc; }
        td { border-left: 1px solid #acacac; }
        td { border-bottom: 1px solid #acacac;"""}
      </style>
    </head>;

  val people = new AddressBook(
    Person("Tom", 20),
    Person("Bob", 22),
    Person("James", 19));

  val page =
    <html>
      { header }
      <body>
       { people.toXHTML }
      </body>
    </html>;

  def main(args: Array[String]) {
    println(page)
  }
}
```


----------



## foobar (3. Sep 2008)

Sieht interessant aus  Nur die Tripplequotes finde ich etwas unschön, da wären mir Singlequotes wie in Perl lieber.


----------



## Landei (4. Sep 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur die Tripplequotes finde ich etwas unschön, da wären mir Singlequotes wie in Perl lieber.



Also *ich* würde feiern, wenn es Multiline-Strings in Java gäbe, mit Single, Double oder Septupelquotes wäre mir völlig egal...   :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2008)

Es gibt nichts besseres als das Eclipse Modeling Framework. Punkt.


----------

